# Why I don't go to Lowes



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I took something back to Lowes my wife bought and was reminded why I never go there.

1. HD carries Freud blades and bits.
2. HD carries Bessey clamps.
3. HD actually smells like a lumber store. 
4. Husky are better tools than Kobalt.

5. Last but not least, the hardware & lumber are on OPPOSITE FRIGGIN SIDES OF THE STORE!!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

The lesser of two evils still. lol


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

Yup, I prefer Lowes to HD any time.


----------



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm the total opposite, I can't stand going to HD. They clutter up the aisles with POS displays and it's a maze trying to get a cart through any aisle. Their PVC selection sucks compared to Lowes. They won't take anything back after 14 days and won't take it back under 14 days if you don't have a receipt.


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

I hate HD with most of my being. 
-HD carries inferior brands in most things that I want. 
-9/10 their staff doesn't know squat. 
-Most of the time that I go to HD they don't have what I want and I go to Lowe's anyway. 
-HD is dark and depressing.
-Lowe's has better clearance prices on items.
-Lowe's has a better lumber selection and better lumber.
-Lowe's has better scenery.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Funny, I'm the opposite because I've never bought blades, bits or clamps at either, I prefer Kobalt (mostly because it's a quick and painless no-questions-asked process to do a warranty exchange) and in my Lowes, the hardware is literally on the aisle right next to the lumber  I'm sure to a great extent, preferences depend on location.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I only remember HD when my office was close to the HQ and the home store, THAT was when ya got good service.
The Tupelo store is just a so-so store at best.
Bill


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm with you Clammy, plus my HD has the worst service. I go to Lowes 95% of the time to 5% to HD. And counterpoint, Lowe's has IRWIN blades and clamps which I like better. Debatable that Husky tools are better than Kobalt. I've have some of both and it's hard for me to say one is better than the other.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I go to Lowe's occasionally and almost never to HD. The fact that there's a Lowe's in town and the nearest Depot is an hour away wouldn't have anything to do with it, would it?


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I'd say it's all regional and store-to-store layout issues. My HD has better everything over Lowe's, but Service is great in both and Lowe's is much closer to me. I do hate the hardware being on the opposite side of the lumber, but the Lowe's next to the nearest HD has the hardware next to the lumber. Really strange why the layouts are so different from store to store. My second favorite HD has the best plywood selection. Love going there to pick some up when I can. 40 minutes is just a bit far to go on a regular stop.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I bounce between the two because both have strong points the other does not.

One thing I hate about both is, even if I'm making a ten thousand dollar, tax free purchase, the only discount available is VA. Non chain lumber yards, generally, give better deals and sell wholesale.


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I prefer Lowes over HD for the service. I think that the workers at Lowes are much more friendlier and helpful. However HD has a better selection of products than Lowes. I always check online with both when looking for something.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

I go to HD because I have one about a mile away whereas the Lowes store is about a 12 mile drive. But, most times I go to Home Depot they don't have the thing I'm looking for. Their loose hardware, nuts, bolts, screws, washers, etc. are mixed up, their lumber is warped beyond recognition and their staff is, for the most part, MIA or just plain clueless.

Their best attribute is their "No questions asked" return policy. Other than that, I've concluded that Home Depot sells everything you could want but has nothing that you need.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

For me, geography plays no part in it. My HD and Lowe's are literally on opposite corners of the intersection. I find myself in HD most of the time, mostly because I like the brands they sell. However, Lowe's has things I like too, and some great deals on occasion.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

My HD has "self-checkout". My lowes doesn't. I hate self-checkout. I've gone to HD, stood in line at the only register operated by a human for a long time. Put the one item down, walked out, drove next door to Lowes and bought the same item - from a human.

I go to both of them, however.

-Paul

[edited to add] There are two plumbing parts sections in HD!. I finally found the fittings I wanted by going back to the "plumbing repair" section which is not very near the other plumbing section where the pipes and most fittings are.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

I go to both. Lowes is closer and is, in my opinion, more for home-owners. HD is more for contractors.
Our lowes is 10x cleaner than HD and I can almost always find help if I need it. HD is another story. I buy most of my sheet-goods at HD and my hardwoods at lowes. I guess it just comes down to personal preference.
I don't buy hardware at either store. I go to my local hardware store for that.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

The Homeless Despot is closer (400yds vs 5 miles), but I like Lowes better for most things. Both have useless salespeople.

Now HD will no longer take electronic versions of the 10% off coupon from my phone, so that's annoying.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I go to both. Most things I get at Lowes but for plywood I go to HD. In my locale they have better grades of plywood at HD.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I took something back to Lowes my wife bought and was reminded why I never go there.
> 
> 1. HD carries Freud blades and bits.
> 2. HD carries Bessey clamps.
> ...


As we get older the walking is actually good for us. It's no secret that grocery stores put the Milk way in the back so you have to pass many items in hope you see something else you might buy. In fact most stores are do that same sort of thing.

I guess you never go to grocery stores either. You can't get away from it unless you stay home all the time.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't have a problem with going to either one. However, I like Lowes better because I like the way Lowes is laid out and has better organization and more room. The tools are better at HD.

One thing they both do that really ticks me off is not having a complete variety of hardware. When I need a 7/16 bolt a certain length then I need it. Lowes and HD should at least have the selection of fasteners that a decent hardware like ACE stocks. That includes pipe fittings. It would not be that much more inventory. When I need a variety of fasteners on a project I just go to ACE. Lowes and HD have too many holes in their fasteners. I am sure that I'm not the only one that feels this way.

Decent fasteners would also be nice.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

It's just a store. It takes both just to have a few things I like. Personally I like the price of Menards clamps…


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

why I stopped shopping at HD …..I went there to get nails for my framing nailer …PC350 ( I think) ...they sell the gun there …so I asked an employee …where do you keep nails for this gun …he replied ….oh we don't carry them ….CHECK WITH LOWES ….last time I been in there :<))


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I like Lowes it's closer to me.Ive been stuck in line behind dumb asses that have stuff in their carts without tags at both stores.But I like Lowes better because it's closer to me.


----------



## TheGreatJon (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a Lowes in town, but I go almost exclusively to Menards (Midwest-only I think). Not only is it incredibly fun to say, but their selection is better and if I need some help it never takes more than 2 minutes to find someone who actually knows what they are talking about.

But if we are talking lumber… I never go to any of them. I have a local sawyer about 30 minutes away as well as a big-time hardwood dealer that is within driving distance.

Meh-Nards!!!!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I usually go to HD because it's closer and more convenient. Lowes is in the Y of two highways which means navigating lots of traffic. In our area, Lowes is probably the better store but the traffic keeps me away.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

My Lowes the lumber and hardware are close, the other side of the store is appliances, garden, paint.

I think Kobalt tools are better, my ratchet and socket set from Kobalt are top notch.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

HD thinks their warpped lumber is Gold-plated, Lowes it is merely Silver-plated, Menards is where I usually any lumber.

Hardware: Have been to all three, just to find the correct hinge. Lowes hinge…9.99, Menards same hinge comes in a pack of two and has the screws. @ $6.99…...Really?

Picked a sheet of just plain 3/4" plywood for use under a mattress….panel was flat when I bought it Lowes…...then it curled sitting in my house. Not a biggie, curved side up, mattress to flatten it out.

Hardwood supplier? Amish.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm disabled and can't drive. The Lowe's website refuses to let me spec a store and issues my orders across town. Only problem is the have to cancle the bad order and creat anothe at the correct store. But they can't transfer my payment so i have to be issued a store credit card and use that to buy the new stuff at the correct store. Sheesh!

I order online at HD and overall have good luck. Their website is a chore but it (mostly) works ok.

I usually just get materials and hardware there, I get my tools at Grizzly etc.

M


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I should also say if I want screws, bolts, fasteners, I go to Ace Hardware. I've always found what I want there and you can buy the exact quantity of just about any of it. Sometimes, you just don't need a 10-pack when you're looking for 1 or 2.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Our HD has these blaring little tv monitor things that are incessant with chatter for help on xyz isle and nobody comes anyway so why bother? Sent HD corporate a letter and asked. They claim it is for loss prevention. I replied Loss Prevention of what? My sanity listening to that chatter? No they replied it is to prevent theft. So someone stole my sanity while trying to read the back of a box? Yeah that would be the same idiot that dreamed this chatterbox up. I replied that they should try these same unit out in the Corporate office for a week and no going to a shrink afterward.

They sent me a $50 gift card….............

Now Lowes, the one close to me is amazing. If a employee does not know where something is, they tell you, "I don't think they make them anymore." Even after I recorded it and sent to a Regional VP they blew me off. Item I asked for, wood on a roll purchased one hour previous. Yeah, it is like that. Now every time they ask me if I need assistance I ask for Stone Tablets from God written in Blood. So far I have been sent to Garden Shop, paint and customer service desk…........

*ROFLMAO, you gotta have fun with it!!!
*


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Hardware and lumber next to each other in mine.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

We got 2 lowes and 2 HD's here.. and I frequent them both about equally. No Menards though. You do OK as long as you don't ask for help… For fasteners, I buy them by the pound at my local Tractor Supply for cheap.. and the odd ball stuff goes to one of the several Ace hardware stores we have (not all are the same!).

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I used to go to HD but then switched to Lowes after getting a commercial account since you get an automatic 5% discount on anything you buy there. At many times during the year, it's an additional 5% on top so for one 9 month period I was always getting 10% off.


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

I usually avoid HD if at all possible. My local store is usually crawling with aggressive salespeople that follow you around to ask you about solar or air conditioning.


----------



## RHolcomb (Mar 23, 2010)

I recently went to HD as I needed some industrial strength Velcro for a project. I walked around the store for 20 minutes. Nope. Couldn't find it. I asked a woman wearing the Orange smock if they sold Velcro. She said..I don't know. Let me find "Jerry" he'll know. She walked away from me and I never saw her again or "Jerry" for that matter. I walked around and found another worker. Looked to be a knowledgeable retired guy. He says to me….See that guy over there in the paint department? His name is Pat. Go ask him. He knows where everything is. So I walk over to the counter. Before I can even ask him where I could find Velcro, "Pat" walks out from behind the counter and he says to me "I'll be right back to help you". 10 minutes later, "Pat" is nowhere in sight, so at this point I'm going to a different store. As I'm leaving disgusted that I've wasted the better part of an hour trying to buy Velcro, the girl standing near the check out area says to me..Thank you for shopping at the Home Depot! I bit my tongue and went to a small hardware store. In and out of the store in 2 minutes. I should have gone there in the first place.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

I've had bad experiences at both.

I went to buy a tool chest at HD, and though they weren't busy, they didn't want to grab one out of the stock room to sell it to me. I just patiently stared at the guy until he relented.

Went to purchase a new mailbox/post from Lowe's. 1 staffed register open and packed, no one in the self-checkout, so I asked the lady if she could just scan the enormous box. She got rude with me (like shaking her head and scolding me) and told me I had to take it to a register…so I just left it there.

HD has great checkout help, poor department help; and it's the opposite at Lowe's (for me, anyway).

I go to HD for bits and blades, some mics hardware, but I go to Lowe's for plywood. It may not be lumber yard grade, but the 3/4 birch they sell near me is 9-ply plus the veneer, whereas HD is only 5.


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

I used to go to Homeless Depot, but got tired of trying to catch a person actually working in the aisle I was in before they suddenly disappeared. I once ordered over 4 thousand dollars worth of appliances they were on sale. When I asked if I could get the military discount on them, they told me they would consider that "double-dipping" and would not honor my service connected disability, which would be a whopping 10%. I told them I just thought I'd ask as it was something they were pushing, giving veterans a discount at their stores. After waiting 2 1/2 weeks for delivery of the items, 2 of them had severe dents in the sides of the machines, immediately the delivery men said they would drop 100.00 off the price. I told them I would feel like I would be "double dipping" and cancelled the order on sight. I shop at Lowes now and have never been accused of "double-dipping" on any purchase.


----------



## dday (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't like HD, the one here is dark and crowded and if you aren't a contractor buying a truck load of sheet rock or studs, they don't seem to have time for you. I like Lowe's tools, I don't like what was mentioned earlier that they aren't a hardware store. When I need a specific nut or bolt, 80% of the time , they don't have it and I have to cobble together something different or change specs. When doing plumbing or gutters ect, I find I have to cobble together a reducer or tee or something to get a repair done because the piece I need isn't carried.

There isn't a old fashioned mom and pop hardware store near me. I've thought about that as a "retirement" option. Open a store that has real hardware and of course a work shop in the back…


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

This is always on my mind when I do have to go to HD.

http://money.cnn.com/2007/01/03/news/companies/home_depot/

I don't want to help pay for that kind of mistake.


----------



## DRSWoody (Aug 16, 2014)

Menards are mostly midwest based but they have something I think all stores should have. They have a keosk where you can go print out a duplicate receipt for Items you purchased in the last 30 days by entering the credit/debit card or check # you used. I don't often keep receipts so it's a very handy customer benefit.
I buy most lumber and hardware items at Menards but I also go to HD and Lowes. They are all 3 very close together where I live. Menards has a complete outdoor lumber yard that the other 2 don't have.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah, that General Electric guy was supposed to be a wonder, but didn't pan out. At GE, he managed jet engine production. I can't imagine why they thought he could manage a completely different kind of business like HD.



> This is always on my mind when I do have to go to HD.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2007/01/03/news/companies/home_depot/
> 
> ...


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I really dislike that I have every employee in the store saying "Good Morning …Can I Help You".....It is such a mechanical thing that they are required to do and about after the 10th time, I want to scream.


----------



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

I prefer HD over Lowes.
Better customer service.
Prices are a bit lower.
Between the two, what lumber they carry HD has a better selection and better quality over lowes.


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

I hate going into HD and having somebody try to sell me some home service. I don't care that you're offering "free estimates" I didn't come in to get a "free estimate", and if I wanted a "free estimate", then I wouldn't go to a retail home improvement store to buy miscellaneous plumbing parts, hoping that I'd get lucky and have a part-time sales person connect me with the deal of a lifetime.

Now that I have that off my chest, I hope you enjoy the sign.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I second what some others have said about being attacked to purchase some service on entrance to HD. At first I would just try to avoid making eye contact and keep moving while saying something like "no thanks." Then they starting using a guy who was about 3' tall to do the attacking. I felt like a real jerk ignoring him or rushing away from him. Luckily, a Lowe's opened nearby at just about that time.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I use this opportunity to try out my Russian or Ukrainian and greet them and tell them have a nice day. They look at me like I am insane and back away to assault some other poor soul.

*Priceless*


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

If you're a pro you have you're own parking space.

Plus you don't need customer service. LOL


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

I go to Lowes because it's not Orange, not as cluttered feeling, It's not orange, HD looks more like a junk store, Lowes isn't orange, all of the illegal laborers are at HD, but the biggest reason . . .

Lowes gives me the veterans discount every day while HD only on holidays, and Lowes isn't orange.

Wayne

Signwave - That sign made me laugh and now I have coffee stains all over the place.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Obviously, one of those slap your forehead moments.



> I hate going into HD and having somebody try to sell me some home service. I don t care that you re offering "free estimates" I didn t come in to get a "free estimate", and if I wanted a "free estimate", then I wouldn t go to a retail home improvement store to buy miscellaneous plumbing parts, hoping that I d get lucky and have a part-time sales person connect me with the deal of a lifetime.
> 
> Now that I have that off my chest, I hope you enjoy the sign.
> 
> ...


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Must be a store or state thing, because all the HD's I've been to, here in WAshington, accept my VA ID for a discount.



> Lowes gives me the veterans discount every day while HD only on holidays, and Lowes isn t orange.
> 
> - xeddog


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> If you re a pro you have you re own parking space.
> 
> Plus you don t need customer service. LOL
> 
> - rwe2156


I love that. Plus, at my age I really appreciate the pro loaders that come out and help with the heavy stuff. I used to let my pride get in the way and tell them I'd do it. Then I thought, hey, that's dumb, let 'em help.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

.... "Pro Services"... clowns. I park in one of those spots every chance I get. I'm spending money there too….


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Anchorage Has several Home Depots and Lowe's. In one location they are across the street from each other. I like HD the best and go there first. I many go to Lowe's if HD doesn't have what I want. When it comes to service I know what to expect and just deal with it.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I once got a veteran's discount just for *talking* to a veteran in line at HD.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

What if I put up a HD sign in the bathroom at Lowes?

ROFL


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Anchorage Has several Home Depots and Lowe s. In one location they are across the street from each other. I like HD the best and go there first. I many go to Lowe s if HD doesn t have what I want. When it comes to service I know what to expect and just deal with it.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


No Eagle Hardware? It was the go-to place when I lived there. No Lowes/HD back then.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

Honestly they both suck big time

you have to normally go to both to get what you need

who am I joking you having to mail order basic fasteners cause neither have what you need most of the time

website wise when ever I search for what I want it comes up at Menard's but we do not have one of them

The small local hardware store a 1/4 of the big box size used to have everything you wanted in one place except now they are out of business

seriously when you live in a super huge major city and have to mail order your nuts and bolts you know America is in a serious downfall

and when you have to go to ebay and buy from Asia direct for other basic things because your local distributor will not sell to you because you do not meet their min quantity you know they will be out of business soon also


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Honestly they both suck big time
> 
> seriously when you live in a super huge major city and have to mail order your nuts and bolts you know America is in a serious downfall
> 
> - playingwithmywood


So true. I don't bother going to either for anything but construction hardware and fasteners. My local Ace has been good for about 95% of the oddball items, like metric nylon bolts, a big variety of springs, and other stuff.

I did have to do the overseas thing for some M5 and M6 wing bolts I wanted to replace the clumsy hex screws on my import #80 clone scraper.

Also, for good selection and service online, www.mcmaster.com is top notch.


----------



## WoodworkingVet (May 9, 2017)

I received a $50 Home Depot gift card from my cousin in Phoenix Arizona. I went to a Home Depot here in Washington, picked out a few items and went to use my gift card. I was rudely told by the cashier that the gift card could only be used in the store where it was issued. I asked for a manager who also said that my gift card could only be used at the issuing store in Phoenix. This was just two weeks ago. I've always preferred Lowes, they have a better military discount too. This experience with Home Depot just reinforces desire not to spend my hard earned money with HD.


----------



## TheSalesGeek (Jun 29, 2017)

Lowes Stores is purposely designed to appeal to woman. The following is an article but there are better ones if you want to search. They LITERALLY built their stores with woman in mind because HD is warehouse style which men like so Lowes wanted to get the woman … """Lowes knows woman


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

> I received a $50 Home Depot gift card from my cousin in Phoenix Arizona. I went to a Home Depot here in Washington, picked out a few items and went to use my gift card. I was rudely told by the cashier that the gift card could only be used in the store where it was issued. I asked for a manager who also said that my gift card could only be used at the issuing store in Phoenix. This was just two weeks ago. I ve always preferred Lowes, they have a better military discount too. This experience with Home Depot just reinforces desire not to spend my hard earned money with HD.
> 
> - WoodworkingVet


That is utter and complete bull********************, not to mention totally wrong. I would have lost my mind if someone had said something like that to me.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Jun 22, 2017)

I prefer Lowe's or Menards over HD but recently my mind has been changed in regards to Lowe's.

Long story short I bought a $600 Delta table saw that had previously been open (didn't notice it until I got it home) and didn't have any hardware in it to assemble the saw. Lowe's pretty much told me it's on me to contact Delta and left me out to dry since they didn't have any other saws in stock. They told me their store manager would contact me.

Delta screwed up when shipping me my hardware (got a free dado insert for my troubles from Delta) and I ended up having to go back to Lowe's to get the hardware out of a new saw 3 weeks later. I ended up taking the hardware pack that Delta sent me back to the store so the next guy didn't buy an incomplete saw.

I complained to Lowe's corporate customer service and only then did the store manager contact me. The call got dropped and he never called me back.

I don't mind going out on a limb to make something right, but I figured Lowe's would have done the same for me and it was a big fail. So from now on it's either Menards or HD, and that's only after the hours my local hardware/lumber yard is open.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

> I received a $50 Home Depot gift card from my cousin in Phoenix Arizona. I went to a Home Depot here in Washington, picked out a few items and went to use my gift card. I was rudely told by the cashier that the gift card could only be used in the store where it was issued. I asked for a manager who also said that my gift card could only be used at the issuing store in Phoenix. This was just two weeks ago. I ve always preferred Lowes, they have a better military discount too. This experience with Home Depot just reinforces desire not to spend my hard earned money with HD.
> 
> - WoodworkingVet


What? There is no way, how the hell would you spend one someone bought online? I've used gift cards at like 3 different HD in this state and they've never said anything to me. Besides that makes no sense, why would they care, they've already got your money going back to them what difference does the store make.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> [...] I asked for a manager who also said that my gift card could only be used at the issuing store in Phoenix. [...]
> 
> - WoodworkingVet


Time to contact the corporate folks. Sounds like you were dealing with some clueless people.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

> [...] I asked for a manager who also said that my gift card could only be used at the issuing store in Phoenix. [...]
> 
> - WoodworkingVet
> 
> ...


FWIW, due to horrible in store experiences with HD, I did call to complain to corporate. I was polite, but frank, and didn't take it out on the person who handled the call, who ended up being much more pleasant than anyone I'd dealt with in store. They sent me a $50 e-gift card for my troubles, so it seems that someone, somewhere, gets it…I just wish more of them worked in store!


----------



## dday (Jun 27, 2014)

> I prefer Lowe s or Menards over HD but recently my mind has been changed in regards to Lowe s.
> 
> Long story short I bought a $600 Delta table saw that had previously been open (didn t notice it until I got it home) and didn t have any hardware in it to assemble the saw. Lowe s pretty much told me it s on me to contact Delta and left me out to dry since they didn t have any other saws in stock. They told me their store manager would contact me.
> 
> ...


Must be based on the location. I wanted that saw for a long time and finally saved up the money for it. The local store only had the display model left (they were transitioning to the newer model I think) and were going to sell it to me at a 20% discount because it was scratched up and looked to be missing some parts. When they went to ring up the sell, they noticed some at a distribution center and asked if I'd rather have a new saw for the same price. So, I got the new saw, delivered directly to my house for the 20% discount. They didn't have to do that, but that's good customer service.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

As in someone else's previous post, the two stores in my area are across the street from one another, so you sometimes have to ping-pong back and forth to get everything you need for whatever it is you're doing. If the first store doesn't have it, the second one will. Have had good and bad experiences with both, depending on the situation. 
Sometimes, it pays to do some comparisons between the two. Just last week I wanted to buy a "weekend workshop" grade angle grinder for some around the house projects. With a certain dollar limit in mind, I checked both stores. HD had a generic house brand within the range. For the exact same price, Lowe's offered a Porter-Cable angle grinder, (which also accepts Delta disc guards.) Naturally, I came home with the PK grinder.
As the song says: "My Mama told me, you better shop around…...."


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

If you are travelling you need to visit a Menards.

You will have the same feeling about HD you do about Lowes.


----------



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

> I received a $50 Home Depot gift card from my cousin in Phoenix Arizona. I went to a Home Depot here in Washington, picked out a few items and went to use my gift card. I was rudely told by the cashier that the gift card could only be used in the store where it was issued. I asked for a manager who also said that my gift card could only be used at the issuing store in Phoenix. This was just two weeks ago. I ve always preferred Lowes, they have a better military discount too. This experience with Home Depot just reinforces desire not to spend my hard earned money with HD.
> 
> - WoodworkingVet


Was it a *GIFT CARD* or a *STORE CREDIT* card?

Because about 2-4 months ago, HD rolled out a new policy that *STORE CREDIT* cards, which you get when you return an item without a receipt, can be used at any store but ONLY by the person that they were originally issued to. You can thank crackheads and lazy theives for this stuff. The goal is to combat theft by making it less attractive for people to steal things and then return them for store credit, because the store credit effectively can no longer be sold on craigslist for cash.


----------



## WoodworkingVet (May 9, 2017)

> Was it a *GIFT CARD* or a *STORE CREDIT* card?
> 
> Because about 2-4 months ago, HD rolled out a new policy that *STORE CREDIT* cards, which you get when you return an item without a receipt, can be used at any store but ONLY by the person that they were originally issued to. You can thank crackheads and lazy theives for this stuff. The goal is to combat theft by making it less attractive for people to steal things and then return them for store credit, because the store credit effectively can no longer be sold on craigslist for cash.
> 
> - William Shelley


It was a gift card. My cousin mailed me the receipt and I went back to the store here and they still gave the same answer. They said they were no longer accepting gift cards from other stores. But that's okay, I much prefer Lowe's and there is one right across the street from HD.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Was it a *GIFT CARD* or a *STORE CREDIT* card?
> 
> Because about 2-4 months ago, HD rolled out a new policy that *STORE CREDIT* cards, which you get when you return an item without a receipt, can be used at any store but ONLY by the person that they were originally issued to. You can thank crackheads and lazy theives for this stuff. The goal is to combat theft by making it less attractive for people to steal things and then return them for store credit, because the store credit effectively can no longer be sold on craigslist for cash.
> 
> ...


I do not understand this. You can use the card online and pick up your order at the store with no shipping charge. If it is in stock there, it is ready in an hour or two. If it has to be shipped there, there is still no shipping change.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Regarding dishonored gift cards, well, know that 2x suit, if you can prove this, you can have a lot more than just your gift card cashed. Home Depot corporate sold the card through its agents and a presumption is, you were not donating money. Too, nowhere on the card can it be found you must go on line to use the card.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

We don't have HD. Only Lowe's and Menards. Menards is the favorite by far.


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

Don't go to either go to MENARDES.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Jun 22, 2017)

> Must be based on the location. I wanted that saw for a long time and finally saved up the money for it. The local store only had the display model left (they were transitioning to the newer model I think) and were going to sell it to me at a 20% discount because it was scratched up and looked to be missing some parts. When they went to ring up the sell, they noticed some at a distribution center and asked if I d rather have a new saw for the same price. So, I got the new saw, delivered directly to my house for the 20% discount. They didn t have to do that, but that s good customer service.
> 
> - dday


Yep they definitely treated you well. Don't get me wrong, I know even the best companies of all time have had issues. It's what they do to remedy an issue is what makes them stand out. If they had told me not to worry we will take care of it instead of telling me I needed to contact Delta myself, I would be singing a different tune.


----------



## ThistleDown (Jun 8, 2016)

Wood is wood, screws are screws, nails…

The prices are about the same but, Lowes gives me 5% off for using their credit card, which is paid off within the month the charge is made. If they want to give me money and the other place does not? Guess where I shop?


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

I just got a flyer from HD giving me 10 % off on a purchase of 299.00 or more + no interest for a year an also said that anything bought could be returned up to 1 year for a credit refund. It's hard to believe you can buy a tool use it for 6 or even 12 months an get a full refund. Hec, I'm usually tired of a tool after a year and want something different anyway.
Gerald


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

In some states there are consumer protection laws that regulate gift cards. In MA, for example, gift cards and gift certificates cannot expire. Not ever. So they *have* to accept that crusty decade-old gift card you found in your kitchen drawer. Might want to look up what the law says in your state.


----------



## TaySC (Jun 27, 2017)

> I go to Lowes because it s not Orange, not as cluttered feeling, It s not orange, HD looks more like a junk store, Lowes isn t orange, all of the illegal laborers are at HD, but the biggest reason . . .
> 
> Lowes gives me the veterans discount every day while HD only on holidays, and Lowes isn t orange.
> 
> ...


Exact opposite here.

I stopped going to Lowes here when they told me vets only got a discount during memorial day and veterans day.

Home Depot has never asked any questions at all, no matter the day.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I mostly go to Home Depot, as it's a bit closer, I find the prices to be lower and I know the store layout like the back of my hand. But it's an older store and some of the aisles are showing their age. I find that HD prices on hand held power tools are usually lower than Amazon and often match or beat CPO's sale prices.

The Lowes here is a brand new store and is spotless. Their tool selection is also a fair bit larger.

YMMV


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I miss the old hardware stores where the guy had been there 20 years and knew where everything was, and could give good solid advice when asked. Inquiring about something is rather difficult when you cannot find a person to ask.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> Don t go to either go to MENARDES.
> 
> - richardchaos


Menards needs to come south


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Order of preference

#1: Menards. No discounts, prices are already lower then the two that do. Better selection in hardware than the other two.

#2: Lowes. Gives a 10% Mil. ID discount. I need to get mine registered, though. located the closest to the house @ 2 miles.

Hardware stores ( have a couple nearby..) and Tractor Supply Co. mainly for bolts and such.

#4 HD…..closest one is 25 miles away the other is 45. Gold plated prices of the lumber, gives the 10% discount whe you show the ID. usually has the wrong screws or bolts. Tools? Meh…I can get the same stuff at Sears while they are still open. And, for less.

We do have one Lumberyard in town…..platinum prices. Too hard to park at….

Have at least ten Amish Saw Mills in the area….decent prices.

About it…


----------



## WoodworkingVet (May 9, 2017)

Yes, the gift card could have been used online but the military discount doesn't apply to online purchases at HD. It does now at Lowes. When living on a small fixed income that 10% adds up. I worked out though. My cousin sent me a $50 lowe's card and I sent her the HD card back. She was able to use it in Phoenix.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Well if its any conselation "Masters" the Auzzie version of Lowes, a combination of Woolworths and Lowes lasted only a few years before going bust with about AUD6 Million of debt.
Sad part is they effectively drove down the price of Franklins Tite bonds glues from the largest unit selling at $80 to $30
Now they have shut up shop I have to find another supplier!!


----------



## I_Need_More_Lumber (Mar 14, 2016)

If you live in Los Angeles, or Orange county, try Ganahl Lumber. They got a good selection of hardwoods and tools.


----------



## bret0826 (Jul 16, 2017)

I like both but I think kobalt is better then husky and I just got the new 24 volt kit and it destroys my friends ridged 18 volt


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

> Don t go to either go to MENARDES.
> 
> - richardchaos
> 
> ...


And west. I wish there was another option around here besides HD or Lowes.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

> Don t go to either go to MENARDES.
> 
> - richardchaos
> 
> ...


+1000, Steve! 
AZ could use a few dozen, too.


----------



## Vindex (Feb 24, 2016)

I think it varies by location. HD and Lowes are the same distance from my house, but I always prefer to go to HD. My local HD generally has better selection than Lowes, better employee knowledge, and much better customer service. My sense is that Lowes targets the HGTV crowd and HD targets contractors.

Also, I haven't had anybody try to sell me services at HD. That might be because I look about 15 years younger than I actually am, so they think "poor college kid" instead of "homeowner" when they look at me.

If I did have people trying to sell me stuff at HD, I think I would leave the store and never return.

One more point, I think it also depends on when you go. HD is understaffed compared to Lowes on the weekends since it focuses on contractors over DIYers. Lowes seems to have its A-team employees there on the weekends since that is the peak period for DIYers. I suspect there is a strong correlation between the times people go to the hardware store and which store they prefer.


----------

